# Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?



## Solarsentinel

Hi all!
We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. 
But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an option for downloading a "studio" version of the driver. What was my surprise to see that these drivers are for "prioritizes stability and quality for creative workflows including video editing, animation, photography, graphic design, and livestreaming".

Is anyone have tried this for audio processing? Is the latency are less than the standard one? Have you awared about that?
I was not able to tried this because the PC wasn't mine and wasn't for audio purpose.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ckeddf

Nvidia updates the studio driver branch less frequently with more extensive testing. The branches are identical most of the time. The studio driver had 10bit output a little earlier than the game ready driver, but there are no exclusive features in either branch in the long run.


----------



## mscp

Is this for all cards or just specific ones?


----------



## Mornats

I had no idea there was a studio driver set. My music PC is my "everything" PC so I've got a gaming card in there (GTX 970). I'll check it when I get the chance.


----------



## Solarsentinel

Mornats said:


> I had no idea there was a studio driver set. My music PC is my "everything" PC so I've got a gaming card in there (GTX 970). I'll check it when I get the chance.


Thanks!


----------



## Solarsentinel

Phil81 said:


> Is this for all cards or just specific ones?


I don't know, but i think not, there is an option to download it at the page drivers.


----------



## KallumS

Maybe I'm being stupid but why would a GPU affect audio latency? Surely that's dependent on the processor and audio hardware such as an audio interface?

Edit: Thanks for the awesome explanation @mistermister!


----------



## mistermister

KallumS said:


> Maybe I'm being stupid but why would a GPU affect audio latency? Surely that's dependent on the processor and audio hardware such as an audio interface?


It's usually to do with the way in which Windows prioritizes access to devices via drivers running simultaneously. An overly simplistic explanation is that Windows can only talk to a limited set of devices simultaneously. If you have a particular device that's DPC-hungry (NVIDIA devices are notoriously bad in certain setups - moreso since Windows 10 introduced hardware-accelerated desktop rendering) it will eat up large chunks of time when it's cycling between talking to multiple devices - this can lead to increased latency where an audio interface has to wait, or doesn't get assigned much time/priority. Have a search online about DPC latency for some more accurate/detailed explanations.

Internal network devices can also be notoriously bad for prioritizing themselves highly and eating up lots of time, which is one of the reasons why musicians started disabling their LAN/WIFI interfaces way back. Devices are generally better nowadays (it's not just down to devices, but also motherboard chipset drivers, individual device drivers, Windows, etc so can be hit and miss between setups.)


----------



## Shredoverdrive

Mornats said:


> I had no idea there was a studio driver set. My music PC is my "everything" PC so I've got a gaming card in there (GTX 970). I'll check it when I get the chance.


It seems this only works for newer cards but I might be wrong. Please tell us how it goes for you.


----------



## vitocorleone123

Enabling MSI mode for my GTX970 helped a bit (has to be done after every driver update).


----------



## jules

Any news on this nvidia thing ? Recently heard about a VI-controler than the brand new amd graphic cards (rx5500) were not that great regarding realtime problems... I’m still tweaking my one year old pc and consider buying a gpu.


----------



## Pictus

*Sometimes this FIX latency problems!*
This is a CMD file to check and fix the File System and Operational System Integrity.

Run it as admin, it is from Windows 11 Tweaks, Fixes and Modifications [Overview]


USB pooling rate above 500Hz can cause problems, the default is 125Hz 









How to Fix Mouse Lagging and Stuttering on Windows 11


Just like its predecessor, Windows 11 is currently plagued by some kind of bug that ends up creating mouse lagging and stuttering. This primarily seems to




appuals.com





----

To uninstall the current GPU driver always use DDU and
set it to reboot in safe mode to remove the driver.
https://www.wagnardsoft.com/

*NVIDIA Tweaks*


The *main * basic workflow is:

- Disable Windows 10 Hibernate
- Use NVSlimmer to create a less bloated NVidia DRIVER or download one less bloated
- Use DDU to uninstall the current driver
- Install the less bloated DRIVER
*- Adjust BOTH NVIDIA and Windows power settings
- Make sure NVidia driver is using MSI
- Apply the registry FIX *

From 


https://gearspace.com/board/showpost.php?p=16219265&postcount=120


"Most of the latency in the driver set comes from Nvidia shadowplay and killing that is
the biggest tweak you can do. Standard advice has always been not to install "Geforce Experience"
the package that contains it, which thankfully is such widely accepted advice that newer driver builds
have added a large dedicated splash screen asking if you want to ignore it during installation."

The *main *NVIDIA FIX
https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/ans...ent-mode-from-adaptive-to-maximum-performance




*MSI*(Message Signaled-Based Interrupts) utility V3
https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/w...terrupts-msi-tool.378044/page-71#post-5826955







Here MSI for the "High Definition Audio Controller" and NVIDIA GPU was not enabled.
The Realtek LAN was with set to HIGH priority, but here it is not a server, it is now set to LOW!
You may want to enable MSI for the GPU and "High Definition Audio Controller"(Realtek/NVIDIA/AMD).
As your priority is audio, maybe set the GPU to LOW priority can be beneficial. YMWV!!

MSI is good for RME stuff!
RME Hdsp latency


NVSlimmer, good to create a debloated installation driver
https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/nvslimmer-nvidia-driver-slimming-utility.423072/

*Or download a less bloated driver from*
https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/471-68-clean-version.433367/

After updating to NVIDIA Game Ready Driver 461.09 or newer, some desktop apps
may flicker or stutter when resizing the window on some PC configurations. (Higher latency)
https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5157/
*The registry fix* https://nvidia.custhelp.com/ci/fattach/get/824301808/0/filename/mpo_disable.reg



*--------------------------------------------------------


AMD GPU Tweaks*

Stuff you may want to disable





Or just install the driver






*--------------------------------------------------------*

Some Windows 10/11 tweaks

Set Windows Power Plan to "*Ultimate*". (For old Ryzen 3000 check here)
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...mate-performance-power-plan-windows-10-a.html








Use the Windows power plan settings explorer utility to to unselect "Processor idle demote/promote threshold"
https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/windows-power-plan-settings-explorer-utility.416058/



New options will appear and set the Threshold to 100%.




To save energy can try with Balanced(recommended) instead of Ultimate, but do the tweaks.

Disable Windows Hibernate
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2859-enable-disable-hibernate-windows-10-a.html

Disable Widgets 
https://www.elevenforum.com/t/enable-or-disable-widgets-feature-in-windows-11.1196/
But I prefer to uninstall
https://www.thewindowsclub.com/how-to-uninstall-or-reinstall-widgets-in-windows-11

Disable Core Isolation and Memory Integrity in Windows 11/10 
https://www.thewindowsclub.com/core-isolation-and-memory-integrity-in-windows-10

Unofficial Windows 10 Audio Workstation build and tweak guide 
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/wind...dio-workstation-build-and-tweak-guide-part-1/ 

You may also want to disable the Windows update.
https://www.sordum.org/9470/windows-update-blocker-v1-6/

And the disable Defender
https://www.sordum.org/9480/defender-control-v2-0/



Some good stuff:
https://www.binisoft.org/wfc
https://www.builtbybel.com/blog/19-apps/43-try-the-new-thisiswin11-app-and-get-some-powertoys-for-windows-11
https://msmgtoolkit.in/
https://www.ntlite.com/
https://www.w10privacy.de/english-home/
https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10
https://www.oo-software.com/en/ooappbuster
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/autoruns
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer
https://doublecmd.sourceforge.io/

*The best FAN control in the universe! *
https://linustechtips.com/topic/1099996-fancontrol-my-take-on-a-speedfan-replacement/
It can set the case fans to react to BOTH CPU and GPU temperature.



*--------------------------------------------------------*

*How to overclock Intel/AMD*
The good part is that you will also learn how to underclock/undervolt.


https://www.youtube.com/c/SkatterBencher/videos





*Tweaks for AMD Ryzen*

AMD Curve optimizer

If the intention is to keep the CPU more silent as possible, set:
Scalar = 1
Max Boost = zero

*From 94 To 55 Degrees Celsius. Make your Ryzen 9 7950X the BEST!*​


CoreCycler - tool for testing Curve Optimizer settings
https://www.overclock.net/threads/corecycler-tool-for-testing-curve-optimizer-settings.1777398/

If you do the Curve Optimizer it is better to set the Minimal Processor State = 15% or more, but not 0%.






Use latest Windows 10/11, *not* OLD builds and do not forget to install
the latest chipset driver.
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/amd-ryzen-chipset-drivers/

Some BIOS tweaks I like to use:

PCIe = *GEN3* or GEN4 if the GPU is GEN4, but not AUTO.
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
ASUS Performance Enhancement [Disabled]
Performance Bias [None]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [350] (If the default is higher, keep the default)
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [350] (If the default is higher, keep the default)
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Extreme]
ErP Ready [Enable(S5)]
Energy Star Ready [Disabled]
Download & Install ARMOURY CRATE app [Disabled]
ECO Mode [Disable]
Power Supply Idle Control [Typical Current Idle]


DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.7.3
https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/download-ryzen-dram-calculator.html
For 3733MHz I prefer to keep the cLDO VDDP = *0.900V*
SOC voltage = 1.1V 
You may want to use with Thaiphoon Burner, check here. 

Ryzen Google Calculator
https://www.overclock.net/threads/ryzen-google-calculator.1753278/

AMD Ryzen - RAM OC Community
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/
German Community
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/forums/arbeitsspeicher.49/


----------



## Pictus

****UPDATE****

For AMD GPU 5500/5600/5700 series, do not disable.
At least not with the current drivers…





The other stuff is ok to disable.


----------



## GNP

Off-topic, but for those updating to the latest Win10 v2004, it turns C-states and Speedstep back on in the BIOS. You'll have to go back into the BIOs and turn those off.


----------



## Pictus

Potential FIX for USB 2.0 hitching/stuttering on Gigabyte/Aorus B550 and X570 motherboards
Disable global C-states in the CPU tweaker menu.
Looks like some new BIOS update fix this.
Here with ASUS B550/MSI B450 no problems...


----------



## Pictus

*UPDATE*

I removed the recommendation to disable HPET.
Modern hardware and mainly updated Windows seems not to need to disable HPET.
You may want to test with your stuff and this








TimerBench: Ein Benchmark für Windows Timer


Präzise, verlässliche und performante Timer sind die Grundlage für einen reibungslosen Betrieb von Windows, insbesondere PC-Spielen, Benchmarks und Multimedia-Anwendungen. Trotzdem wird das Thema selbst von Enthusiasten kaum gewürdigt. Jeder kann heutzutage seine PC-Komponenten übertakten, um...




www.overclockers.at





To enable back:
- Open cmd as Administrator and type the following commands:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick no
-Reboot


----------



## sonic

Pictus, thank you so much for all the valuable info!


----------



## Solarsentinel

Thanks Pictus!


----------



## PaulieDC

Earlier in this thread it was mentioned about disabling Hibernate, which is what you want to do, but don't try to do that in the System Properties or wherever it resides, it doesn't fully work nor get you your 3GB back on your C drive (which windows sets aside for Hibernate).

Here's the Seek-n-Destroy method (my apologies if this was already posted):

Right-click the Start button on the lower left and choose *Command Prompt (Admin)*. It MIGHT say *Windows PowerShell (Admin)*, if so, click that. Either works.
It'll complain "Do you want this program to..." blah blah blah; say Yes.
At the blinking cursor, type *powercfg -h off* and hit enter (Don't forget the dash right before the "h")
That's it, you're done, Hibernation is gone and you get 3GB more space on your drive. Yay.

Oh, you can close the Command/PowerShell window.


----------



## Solarsentinel

I'll try the last Nvidia studio drivers, and i have not see any major difference with the gaming drivers on latencies. So both are good, if you don't play games on your computer, Nvidia recommand the studio drivers. The advantage against the game driver is that it will not be updated every week with the last games release.


----------



## Pictus

After updating to NVIDIA Game Ready Driver 461.09 or newer, some desktop apps 
may flicker or stutter when resizing the window on some PC configurations.
(Higher latency)





After updating to NVIDIA Game Ready Driver 461.09 or newer, some desktop apps may flicker or stutter when resizing the window on some PC configurations | NVIDIA







nvidia.custhelp.com




The fix https://nvidia.custhelp.com/ci/fattach/get/824301808/0/filename/mpo_disable.reg


----------



## Alchemedia

You probably don't want to install the gaming drivers on your music production computer.


----------



## Pictus

This is a CMD file to check and fix the File System and Operational System Integrity.

Run it as admin, it is from Windows 11 Tweaks, Fixes and Modifications [Overview]


*@echo off
date /t & time /t
echo ...
date /t & time /t
echo Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /Scanhealth
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /Scanhealth
date /t & time /t
echo Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
echo ...
date /t & time /t
echo SFC /scannow
SFC /scannow
date /t & time /t

reg delete "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\BagMRU" /f
reg delete "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags" /f
reg delete "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon" /v Shell /f
reg add "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon" /v Shell /d "explorer.exe" /f

echo y|chkdsk c: /b

shutdown /r /f /t 0*


----------



## CSS_SCC

For your information:

"All NVIDIA drivers provide full features and application support for top games and creative applications.

If you are a gamer who prioritizes day of launch support for the latest games, patches, and DLCs, choose *Game Ready Drivers.*

If you are a content creator who prioritizes stability and quality for creative workflows including video editing, animation, photography, graphic design, and livestreaming, choose *Studio Drivers."









Download the latest official NVIDIA drivers


Download the latest official NVIDIA drivers



www.nvidia.com




*
Sorry, you already seen that. I have been using the studio driver for a very long while and did not have major issues both on my main machine and on my back-up system. I haven't compared latency but it doesn't look like it should be any different. On top of that, from a short search of the major forums, there was a trend about 10 years ago to try GPU acceleration for VSTs but it seems it died out and it only appears as a topic for optimizing the timing of the refresh of the interface.

Just as a pointer:


https://help.ableton.com/hc/en-us/sections/202237629-Graphics-and-Computer-Performance


----------



## Pictus

CSS_SCC said:


> For your information:
> 
> "All NVIDIA drivers provide full features and application support for top games and creative applications.


By doing the *Purple Tweaks* in the post #12, the Nvidia driver should work fine, be game or studio.


----------



## Pictus

The Windows power plan settings explorer utility








Windows power plan settings explorer utility


http://www.mediafire.com/file/wt37sbsejk7iepm/PowerSettingsExplorer.zip MD5 hash for zip-file: 3537CE1FAC9273604BC2573F65F923EE I got sick of...




forums.guru3d.com


----------



## Sombreuil

Any idea how I can fix this problem? I get insane glitches in Studio One 6. For some reason it only happens while using Foobar or Studio One, I have zero problem with Youtube or while playing a game.

My setup:
12600KF
1650 Super
Asus Prime Z690-P WIFI D4
Windows 11 Pro
It's a new build, not an update from Windows 10.


----------



## cedricm

Sombreuil said:


> Any idea how I can fix this problem? I get insane glitches in Studio One 6. For some reason it only happens while using Foobar or Studio One, I have zero problem with Youtube or while playing a game.
> 
> My setup:
> 12600KF
> 1650 Super
> Asus Prime Z690-P WIFI D4
> Windows 11 Pro
> It's a new build, not an update from Windows 10.


What's your audio interface?


----------



## ckeddf

I've had massive audio problems as well. Difficult to pin-point, but I strongly suspect the NVIDIA driver. I rolled back to 497.29, partly because of 3D rendering software I use. Might be worth a try. Values in Latencymon are much better with the older driver.

That being said, I have an RME UFXII, which never played well with the X99 motherboard, but it got extremely glitchy lately. The interface constantly drops out completely with a FIFO-error. It still happens with the older driver, but it's much more stable. Sometimes for a whole day, sometimes for half an hour. I undervolted the GPUs, which seems to have caused an issue as well.


----------



## Sombreuil

cedricm said:


> What's your audio interface?


Scarlett 2i4 since 2014, I've used it with Windows 8, 10 and now 11. Never had any issue with my past setups. I'm not sure if the problem comes from the motherboard, Windows 11, both, etc.


ckeddf said:


> I've had massive audio problems as well. Difficult to pin-point, but I strongly suspect the NVIDIA driver. I rolled back to 497.29, partly because of 3D rendering software I use. Might be worth a try. Values in Latencymon are much better with the older driver.
> 
> That being said, I have an RME UFXII, which never played well with the X99 motherboard, but it got extremely glitchy lately. The interface constantly drops out completely with a FIFO-error. It still happens with the older driver, but it's much more stable. Sometimes for a whole day, sometimes for half an hour. I undervolted the GPUs, which seems to have caused an issue as well.


I will try that, thanks. It definitely comes from the NVIDIA driver, but it's a kernel thing and uninstalling said drivers didn't change anything. I'll try your solution.


----------



## Sombreuil

I also uninstalled the NVIDIA drivers completely, and then the problem came from "(HDAudBus.sys - High Definition Audio Bus Driver, Microsoft Corporation)".


----------

